# Beautiful engines



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

My dad is looking at painting a canvas for my front room, or a couple of them, and Ive decided I want an arty one of an engine. Im having trouble picking the engine though.
My immediate thought was obviously the engine I have, but the Z20LET is exactly breathtaking. 

SO, has anyone any suggestions? PIcs of the engine would be nice aswell


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

got to be an old America V8










:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Foose hemi


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

or of course the one and only Merlin V12










:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the Alfo V6 engine


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well if it were me, I'd be having this...










Harley Davidson Evo 1340.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

harley vtwin for me as well, simply iconic :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

You may not be into bikes at all of course, but they do look a lot better than car engines in my opinion, and seeing as the older air cooled ones were out on display, they had to look good, and some were pretty impressive indeed.

Honda CBX...










And the daddy of all Kwacker fours, the Z1...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Hennessey for me


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some niiiice engines here! my second thought was the gorgeous alfa v6


Keep them coming please, and I wont be picking a bike engine, but you can post them anyway!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is quite nice i could see this being painted


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mclaren F1 engine bay general

Jag straight 6 in the e type?

Ferrari V12 specifically thinking 250GTO...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

something with a nice polished supercharger scoop for me










or :lol:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

My photo?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Small block V8


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I know I am biased but I actually owned the car and I did all; the engine work.
Still miss it. 
Mitsubishi GTO TT








Ming the reminiscer


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hennessey for me


I think this or the Ferrari ....


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Or that beastly spitfire madness car that was on top gear


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Fords new1 litre 3 cylinder Eco Boost engine.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

taken last week in Berlin


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

The only modern engine would be an Alfa V6 everything else, like the Ferrari's and Bugatti is quite bland IMO and not much too look at.
Best one so far has to be that Merlin. I am sure there must be some lovely classic engines out there.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another vote for the Busso V6 - the only truly pretty modern engine


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

My fave...









Kev


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Daffy said:


> The only modern engine would be an Alfa V6 everything else, like the Ferrari's and Bugatti is quite bland IMO and not much too look at.
> Best one so far has to be that Merlin. I am sure there must be some lovely classic engines out there.


The heck daffy? You don't think the hennessey viper block looks good?

Some vette bays are lovely too, callaway and lingenfelter know all about looks as well as poke.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> The heck daffy? You don't think the hennessey viper block looks good?
> 
> Some vette bays are lovely too, callaway and lingenfelter know all about looks as well as poke.


Don't like yank engines, never have done. All show and no go compared to a European equivalent. Some are pretty yes but you need to have something to back up the looks and the yanks just don't do it. A 6.2 Merc engine in a Zonda can knock out 700bhp + a 7 litre yank engine will manage about 450, good but a bit limp by comparison. European is all go and no show and yank is all show and no go.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

both sounds awesome though. i love the howl from the v12 mercs and the v8 bark from the yank tanks


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Bugatti Type 45 Bi Motor


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

v16 mmmmmmm


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't forget the BRM V16.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Daffy said:


> Don't like yank engines, never have done. All show and no go compared to a European equivalent. Some are pretty yes but you need to have something to back up the looks and the yanks just don't do it. A 6.2 Merc engine in a Zonda can knock out 700bhp + a 7 litre yank engine will manage about 450, good but a bit limp by comparison. European is all go and no show and yank is all show and no go.


Bit more 500ish standard for a 7 litre yank engine.

I prefer personally an understressed, easily tuneable engine which only needs oil changes most of the time. The m3 engine is a perfect example of power and more highly strung than say a mustangs 4.6 v8, with low output for the capacity, but it easily is safe for much more power.

American cars are all about tuneability, i'm not sure how much harder the zonda could be pushed without serious work.

You have seen the saleen s7 right? Americans make supercars and good ones too these days. That makes 750 horses on 7 litres.

I thought the zonda was more around 600ish horses anyways?


----------

